# why did surge notice get removed from app?



## Bjo16 (Aug 13, 2015)

What happend to the red surge pricing bar in the app? Why would they remove that? Now I only see it if i am out of the app and it flashes on the top in the blue bar. Though I think surges are bs anyway. I have not gotten 1 surge in like 2 months of driving. I thought i had one during surge but i never got paid any surge for it.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Bjo16 said:


> What happend to the red surge pricing bar in the app? Why would they remove that? Now I only see it if i am out of the app and it flashes on the top in the blue bar. Though I think surges are bs anyway. I have not gotten 1 surge in like 2 months of driving. I thought i had one during surge but i never got paid any surge for it.


Maybe it's not gone, but hidden behind that dumb banner about your last fare? That's what happened to me. I can just barely make out a little red edge behind the last fare banner, and then if I move the map around I can find the surge.

Surges are mostly BS.. don't chase them, if you happen to be in a zone maybe you'll get lucky and get one. Or maybe it'll go to not surge and then you'll immediately get a ride..


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bjo16 said:


> What happend to the red surge pricing bar in the app? Why would they remove that? Now I only see it if i am out of the app and it flashes on the top in the blue bar. Though I think surges are bs anyway. I have not gotten 1 surge in like 2 months of driving. I thought i had one during surge but i never got paid any surge for it.


Surges supposedly kick on when an under-supply of cars is detected, so if your market is over-saturated with drivers it's possible that you're not seeing surges simply because there are enough (or too many) people driving at all times.

That said, I've been having trouble with the new "Last Fare" box that pops up on the bottom of the map screen since the last update to the Android partner app (3.48.1). The white box covers about a fifth of the bottom of the screen including the area that used to, or maybe still does, contain the red surge pricing bar. I can't get this white box to go away and I suspect it was intended to be something that either the driver could swipe away to close or would go away in a minute or two on it's own, but it's glitched. I suspect that that red surge pricing bar is simply being covered up by the "Last Fare" box that's not supposed to perpetually hang on the map screen forever. It seems like other drivers (perhaps Apple users?) are not having this issue with the fare box, so maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Also glitchy with this latest update is that surges and hot zones blink on and off frequently, or more accurately put, a surge can be in effect but it's invisible on the map screen, so maybe that's why you're not seeing surges as you used to.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

madUber74 said:


> Also glitchy with this latest update is that surges and hot zones blink on and off frequently, or more accurately put, a surge can be in effect but it's invisible on the map screen, so maybe that's why you're not seeing surges as you used to.


I've had this problem lately too... the map shows no color, orange, yellow, or red. Then all of the sudden it comes in, stays a while, and then blips out again. It used to stay steady with color.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

madUber74 said:


> Surges supposedly kick on when an under-supply of cars is detected, so if your market is over-saturated with drivers it's possible that you're not seeing surges simply because there are enough (or too many) people driving at all times.
> 
> That said, I've been having trouble with the new "Last Fare" box that pops up on the bottom of the map screen since the last update to the Android partner app (3.48.1). The white box covers about a fifth of the bottom of the screen including the area that used to, or maybe still does, contain the red surge pricing bar. I can't get this white box to go away and I suspect it was intended to be something that either the driver could swipe away to close or would go away in a minute or two on it's own, but it's glitched. I suspect that that red surge pricing bar is simply being covered up by the "Last Fare" box that's not supposed to perpetually hang on the map screen forever. It seems like other drivers (perhaps Apple users?) are not having this issue with the fare box, so maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Also glitchy with this latest update is that surges and hot zones blink on and off frequently, or more accurately put, a surge can be in effect but it's invisible on the map screen, so maybe that's why you're not seeing surges as you used to.


I emailed Uber to complain about the Last Fare banner, although I don't expect anything to come of it. The banner could be much smaller and it should have a timer or the ability to swipe away or cancel. Its unbelievable that Uber wouldn't ask some drivers about the feature before implementing it. No one in their right mind needs to see that banner all the time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I emailed Uber to complain about the Last Fare banner, although I don't expect anything to come of it. The banner could be much smaller and it should have a timer or the ability to swipe away or cancel. Its unbelievable that Uber wouldn't ask some drivers about the feature before implementing it. No one in their right mind needs to see that banner all the time.


I guess y'all on iPhone? 
They added a close button to the last fare banner on Android


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I guess y'all on iPhone?
> They added a close button to the last fare banner on Android


I'm on Android. When did the close button show up? I haven't logged on in about 3 days, did it just happen?


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I guess y'all on iPhone?
> They added a close button to the last fare banner on Android


I'm on Android and last fare box does not have a close button. What version of the partner app do you have?


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

There is an update for Uber Partner on Play Store now. Updating mine. I won't be able to tell if the banner issue is gone until I give my first ride later today. Fingers crossed!

Version 3.49.2


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Version 3.49.2
It updated about 5 days ago
And again, theres a small x in the top right hand corner and you can just close the silly last fare banner now.
(Android)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

oh but on topic
my last fare banner used to cover up the surge bar for a couple weeks
now that I can close it, the surge bar is there, but is just says "surge"
it doesnt list the surge range
used to say like 1.0x - 3.2x
now just read bar and word surge
why??????????????///


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Uber does not have any people that are practical. I used to be part of impractical IT organizations that get carried away by a programmer developing a flashy utility that has no redeeming value.

for example the bottom of the screen when you are online give you your Name, Vehicle Number and your Rating followed by a star.
Really? Do I need to be reminded Who I am and What vehicle i'm driving?
Then they show you your last fare .. Do I need to know my last fare was $5 ?

Hey Uber if you are listening, Why don't you develop visually a timer since the last ride or helpful messages to each rider based on location for example "increased ride requests 5 miles east from your location"
Hire some consultants with expertise in artificial intelligence, and hire some professional front end designers. Stop coming up with useless 8 times a week updates.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Bjo16 said:


> What happend to the red surge pricing bar in the app? Why would they remove that? Now I only see it if i am out of the app and it flashes on the top in the blue bar. Though I think surges are bs anyway. I have not gotten 1 surge in like 2 months of driving. I thought i had one during surge but i never got paid any surge for it.


Dallas market had the same issue the last 2 weeks. Each week they fixed it by Saturday. Showing surge in driver app not pax app. 1st week no surge in either. Contact your local uber office & let them know. Dallas was not the only market this was happening in.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh but on topic
> my last fare banner used to cover up the surge bar for a couple weeks
> now that I can close it, the surge bar is there, but is just says "surge"
> it doesnt list the surge range
> ...


In my market, there can be several different surge rates at once.
The red SURGE at the banner indicates there's a surge 'somewhere' in the market...
and there are flags on the map indicated where they are an how much they are.
ex: x 1.8 or x 3.5


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In my market, there can be several different surge rates at once.
> The red SURGE at the banner indicates there's a surge 'somewhere' in the market...
> and there are flags on the map indicated where they are an how much they are.
> ex: x 1.8 or x 3.5


Lol I'm a vet. The way you described is the way it works in every market. What I'm saying is it always did what you described, but since the last trip banner, it jus says surge now. Instead of the highest surge


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

hehe - didn't know if it was different by region. A year ago here in CLE, the entire market just had one 'surge' - and one surge price. Then last March or so they introduced the heat-map and surges broken down by neighborhood. I would imagine that if the SURGE banner only displayed the highest of among 6 different prices, Uber would have some pretty unhappy drivers. (of course, how would Uber know? ha!)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Lol I'm a* vet*.


oh yeah, almost fogot...
Uber says 'Thank you for your service to us'


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Since you are talking surge...i am in a small market. Often early morning like 530am if you log on to the pax app it will say no uberx available. Telling me no drivers driving. So if i log on and there are 2 requests does that create a surge?
We rarely have surge here except 2am bar crowd which i donot work. And it is common for fares to be 13-15 min away.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dayton is still a newer market - and as you said, small. I don't *think* 2 riders with the app on will create a surge in your neighborhood. Give it a little time. It took a year here in Cleveland before the use of rideshare hit a critical mass. Since Cols, CLE and CINCY are now long used to it, word should spread pretty quickly in DAY - especially now that the colleges are back in session.


----------



## Bjo16 (Aug 13, 2015)

i still dont see any surge on the app. not behind the last fare or anything. the only time i see surge is if i am out of the app doing something else and the blue line up top tells me theres a surge. i have an iphone 6. i used to have the red bar in the app that would say surge.


----------

